
Recommendations for command center/dashboard to centralize scripts - coreyhn
I’m starting to amass a number of scripts. Some are manually triggered, but some can be automated to run routinely. Is there any software that provides an interface to centralize these scripts to make it easier to execute them? Like a dashboard? Most of the scripts are either Python or Bash. Appreciate any thoughts.
======
linsomniac
[https://www.rundeck.com/open-source](https://www.rundeck.com/open-source)

~~~
coreyhn
Thank you

